# How to add subtle "Western" flair



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

A search returned nothing. I'm Trad at heart. Southern in spirit. American from birth. I like my appearance to reflect my beliefs, ideals and personality. While my wardrobe steadily becomes "Tradder", I look for opportunities to "introduce ME" to the Trad look. Any suggestions on what may give an aura of Americana or a hint at Western flavor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike224 (Jan 20, 2017)

A gun 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fshguy (Jun 18, 2013)

Clintotron said:


> Any suggestions on what may give an aura of Americana or a hint at Western flavor?


I've found success simply by wearing boots with otherwise trad attire.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Mike224 said:


> A gun
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk











Like this? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

fshguy said:


> I've found success simply by wearing boots with otherwise trad attire.


Great. Now I have to go buy boots. All the ones I have are either steel toe or motorcycle (engineer/harness) boots. Haha! Thanks for the input!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ropers would be my boot of choice for what you want. And that wheelgun is top drawer. Remember, JFK was an NRA life member.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> Ropers would be my boot of choice for what you want. And that wheelgun is top drawer. Remember, JFK was an NRA life member.


I'll look into that, sir. And the gun is a .22lr. My next wheeler probably will be a .357; a full-sized 1911 for concealed carry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

I was thrifting alongside my first open-carry thrifter last week. I did not dare touch the Ariat and Cinch.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Ropers would be my boot of choice for what you want. And that wheelgun is top drawer. Remember, JFK was an NRA life member.


Ropers are a good place to start. That term can cover a great many designs of low-heel walking boots with more rounded, rather than pointed, toes. I think that slip-on boots of any style can be very difficult to fit properly. If the OP accepts this good suggestion in principle, he should try a Western Wear store with a clerk who knows how to fit boots to accommodate the inevitable stretch. Otherwise, a rough and ready method that works for me is to buy Ropers a half or full size down - whichever I can force my foot into, then wet the tops and sides (only) of a pair of socks and wear them to walk the boots dry. Of course, a custom bootmaker can do it all correctly the first time, but that's a bold and expensive move for one new to boots.


----------



## DoubleDDownUnder (Apr 19, 2013)

I've mentioned it on this board before, as an undergrad at SMU in the early/mid-90s, Justin Ropers or Red Wings were mandatory for fraternity guys. I still have my Justin's that my future ex-wife gave me as a Christmas present my senior year.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

There's always the bolo tie, but I wouldn't say it was subtle. Maybe a dress shirt with a western style yoke.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Ropers would be my boot of choice for what you want. And that wheelgun is top drawer. Remember, JFK was an NRA life member.





Clintotron said:


> I'll look into that, sir. And the gun is a .22lr. My next wheeler probably will be a .357; a full-sized 1911 for concealed carry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lucchese's Sumpter Roper design is about as elegant (and subtle) a western design as one is apt to find. They seem to be the most frequently worn boot in my collection these days!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The Bannock looks good, too. And it's $200 less! Not sure I'd pay $800 for a pair of shoes, any shoes.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Clintotron said:


> I'll look into that, sir. And the gun is a .22lr. *My next wheeler probably will be a .357*; a full-sized 1911 for concealed carry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love my Ruger Security Six with 4" barrel.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

Three suggestions:
1) Move to Arizona where you can strap on a holstered gun like in the bad old days.
2) invest in a pair of bespoke cowboy boots. I have a pair -- not pointed but not ropers either, with vibram soles for the wet East as opposed to the arid West -- and they have lasted me decades.
3) Dress like conservative ranchers did and some still do. Levi's or Wranglers, boots, Western belt, BB OCBD.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Clintotron said:


> I'll look into that, sir. And the gun is a .22lr. My next wheeler probably will be a .357; a full-sized 1911 for concealed carry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you're experienced with the 1911, all is well. If you are not, sticking just to issues of attire, be aware that you will probably have to dress around it when carrying concealed. That is, select the type and sizes of clothing that will work around the holstered gun. You will need a heavy, thick belt - probably 1 1/2 inches - to carry the 40+ oz. firearm and the weight of the mags on the other side to balance it. That won't work well with a suit, for instance. I found this true even with a paddle or an IWB for the several years I carried a 1911.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Ropers would be my boot of choice for what you want. And that wheelgun is top drawer. Remember, JFK was an NRA life member.


Right up until Dealey Plaza?
.
.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

godan said:


> If you're experienced with the 1911, all is well. If you are not, sticking just to issues of attire, be aware that you will probably have to dress around it when carrying concealed. That is, select the type and sizes of clothing that will work around the holstered gun. You will need a heavy, thick belt - probably 1 1/2 inches - to carry the 40+ oz. firearm and the weight of the mags on the other side to balance it. That won't work well with a suit, for instance. I found this true even with a paddle or an IWB for the several years I carried a 1911.


I'm gonna have to get into the gym and hit the squats. I already have hard enough time keeping my pants up with nothing but a pocket knife and a little loose change. Haha. The 1911 would most likely be centered in the back. One of my best friends is a CCW instructor and carries 24/7. He suggested this method. Most of my friends carry and, for the most part, they all agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

efdll said:


> Three suggestions:
> 1) Move to Arizona where you can strap on a holstered gun like in the bad old days.
> 2) invest in a pair of bespoke cowboy boots. I have a pair -- not pointed but not ropers either, with vibram soles for the wet East as opposed to the arid West -- and they have lasted me decades.
> 3) Dress like conservative ranchers did and some still do. Levi's or Wranglers, boots, Western belt, BB OCBD.


Fortunately, Louisiana is very welcoming of carrying both openly and under concealment. It's wet here more often than not, so your suggestion will be seriously considered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Agreed. Up here in the damp PNW Vibrams seem to be the way to go. As my various shoes need resoling, they will all get either Vibram or Danite.

Oregon would prefer you keep your heat under cover, unless you're chasing elk, grouse, geese, etc. However, getting the CCW is no major deal. I will, eventually, just to have the option.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Ropers would be my boot of choice for what you want. And that wheelgun is top drawer. Remember, JFK was an NRA life member.


"Top drawer"? Isn't that an old Harrington & Richardson single-action Sportsman? I suppose it is "top drawer" compared to most of the other guns H&R made, but surely not in comparison to the best American and imported handguns. Were you jesting, Sarge? If not, perhaps you had better stick to your side-by-sides and elephant guns. Sorry to sound a bit snotty.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Shearling coats, for that Marlboro Man look.  Roper boots, rough-out Redwings, maybe. If you're a fan of down vests, get one with a Western yoke.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

JLibourel said:


> "Top drawer"? Isn't that an old Harrington & Richardson single-action Sportsman? I suppose it is "top drawer" compared to most of the other guns H&R made, but surely not in comparison to the best American and imported handguns. Were you jesting, Sarge? If not, perhaps you had better stick to your side-by-sides and elephant guns. Sorry to sound a bit snotty.


It's a 1957 Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works 8-shot break-over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually, I doubt that I would recognize it unless I hand it out of the holster and in my hands. If it's not a S&W or an old Colt I'm pretty much in the dark. Much as I love wheel guns I'm no connoisseur.:hidden:


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

katon said:


> Shearling coats, for that Marlboro Man look.  Roper boots, rough-out Redwings, maybe. If you're a fan of down vests, get one with a Western yoke.


My uncle (widower of my late aunt some 20 years ago) wears a vest that appears to be made of felt or some similar woolen weave. I could be completely wrong, but it has a soft-made-from-coarse look to it. I'll have to research that further. I guess what I'm trying for is a look that says: obviously American, quasi-preppy, trad at heart, but not cowboy. I don't ride, rope, shoe or milk anything, I don't want to be a poser. But I do have an AMAZING Clint Eastwood-like hat (leather version of Fist Full of Dollars hat) that I do wear from time to time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Clintotron said:


> ....... I don't ride, rope, shoe or milk anything, I don't want to be a poser. But I do have an AMAZING Clint Eastwood-like hat (leather version of Fist Full of Dollars hat) that I do wear from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


LOL. I "ride" a Ford Pick-up truck, I "rope" the soap in my shower, I paid a farrier to "shoe" the horses our kids just had to have as they were growing up and I "milk" a bad joke for every last nervous chuckle I can get! If that isn't some sort of cowboy, I just do not know what is? I am wearing my western boots and I 'ain't no poseur!'


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

There's a gent around here who is tradly-Beany from head to toe except for the Western boots he sometimes wears and three or four sportcoats cut in the Western style, with that funky arrangement on the shoulders. Don't think he goes with the bolo tie though. 

He gets away with it. Then again, he can quote large chunks of "Moby Dick" from memory.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
I must admit that I cannot quote much from Moby Dick, but hearkening back to my high school English classes, I can still recite a fair number of lines from Coleridge's The Rime of The Ancient Mariner! Does that grant me any liberties? I keep getting older and just assumed people attributed my western boots to eccentricities associated with age(ing)! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about a cowboy hat?


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I "ride" a Ford Pick-up truck, I "rope" the soap in my shower, I paid a farrier to "shoe" the horses our kids just had to have as they were growing up and I "milk" a bad joke for every last nervous chuckle I can get! If that isn't some sort of cowboy, I just do not know what is? I am wearing my western boots and I 'ain't no poseur!'


Well, I "ride" a Tundra, "rope" the toilet (wife will adamantly disagree), "shoe" my three kids, and "milk" every opportunity for playing music. I guess I'm not a poser, just maybe a pseudo-cowboy? Haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Patrick06790 said:


> There's a gent around here who is tradly-Beany from head to toe except for the Western boots he sometimes wears and three or four sportcoats cut in the Western style, with that funky arrangement on the shoulders. Don't think he goes with the bolo tie though.
> 
> He gets away with it. Then again, he can quote large chunks of "Moby Dick" from memory.


My FAVORITE sport coat has a western feel to it--grey tweed, brown leather buttons, western-ish cut, elbow patches, no chest pocket. I don't care to wear jeans out in public, but I do feel a pair of wranglers would look natural with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> How about a cowboy hat?


I feel it may be too "cowboy"...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Not "too cowboy" at all. You wear it well. Learn to enjoy wearing it and don't allow the opinions of others cramp your style! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> I feel it may be too "cowboy"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing "too cowboy" about wearing a cowboy hat.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Backing the ropers. They're on my list for this year.

I think Filson and Pendleton are top brands that have a western flair.

I feel your concern though. And I'm off to deer hunt this afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> nothing "too cowboy" about wearing a cowboy hat.


Haha! I supposed that's true, but I was speaking more of being too cowboy for trad. I usually wear it with my work attire, which is somewhat pseudo-military. It's interesting, to say the least. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bridgers (Sep 23, 2009)

Clintotron said:


> A search returned nothing. I'm Trad at heart. Southern in spirit. American from birth. I like my appearance to reflect my beliefs, ideals and personality. While my wardrobe steadily becomes "Tradder", I look for opportunities to "introduce ME" to the Trad look. Any suggestions on what may give an aura of Americana or a hint at Western flavor?


As a 10-year veteran of Montana, I can make a few suggestions along this line.

1) Boots. Cowboy boots don't get a lot of love on this forum, but there's nothing like them to add some style to an otherwise "normal" outfit. With suits, sportcoat, khakis, jeans, whatever, it works more often than it doesn't. I do it a lot. I'm partial to boots with a nice "line" to them - it's hard to describe, but the heel, space under the arch, and curvature of the sole contribute to it. Older Justins, Lucchese Classics, etc. have this in my opinion. If your mind's made up that I'm completely wrong about this, I'd encourage you to try it once. You might be surprised.

2) Wool vest (or fleece vest). Filson's Mackinaw Wool Vest is a common one to spot out west, and it is used in combination with a range of casual/dressy occasions. Pendelton vests or other fleece vests are a more casual option. My take is that any vest that is more functional than decorative gives a good casual western look, and vests that are more decorative than functional would be more old-timey western. But both can work.

3) Anything by Pendelton. They used to make wool ties and sportcoats, though I don't know if they still do. They look the western part. If the jacket has a joke across the back of the shoulders, it will look more western, though it still serves that role if it doesn't.

4) Crushable felt hat, with a slightly broader brim than your regular fedora. Mine is functional (great for rain, snow), but I wear it even when I don't need the function.

5) Bolo tie. Works well with a western shirt or patterned sportcoat. I've not jumped on this train yet.

6) Costco membership card. Because apparently everyone goes to Costco out west. :biggrin:

--Bridgers


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay. EXCEPTION! I wear a pistol or revolver whenever I leave the house and I'm not out West. In fact I even live on the East side of St. Simons Island. As an aside, it's very hard to conceal a 1911 or any other full frame firearm unless you a a large man.and it normally ruins the lines of your suit. I carry a Ruger LGP .380 in a pocket holster which looks as if I have a wallet in my front pocket. Prior to that I wore a Walther PPK in a shoulder rig or a S&W Chief's Special "Tightrope" style (carried in back).

However, I think that a nice tooled leather holster and gun belt, especially with the ammo loops filled with spare ammo and tied around your thigh, would lend a true western look to any outfit.

For black tie, a pair of black lizard skin ropers would set the outfit off splendidly.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Several posts mention Filson and Pendleton. I wore both growing up in the Pacific Northwest and still have many garments of each brand. However, Filson has been acquired by the corporate entity that has given the world Shinola watches, and Filson quality is now iffy. Without thinking it through, I recently bought an outdoor jacket from Filson and found its design, material and construction all inferior to traditional Filson excellence. Pendleton is still owned by the same family, but they have moved construction of their shirts abroad and buried, virtually hidden, that fact deep in the text of their website. I have a lifetime supply of American made Pendletons, but I would not buy a new one in any case because of the misleading nature of Pendleton's corporate communications. That said, the made in Mexico shirts may be of acceptable quality. Someone else can find out.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

You also need that cowboy talk.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> You also need that cowboy talk.


I have that "cowboy talk" by nature. I did find a picture of my uncle wearing the vest in question. Observe: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

How about a bandana around your neck?

Not a huge commitment and it is easy to remove if you change your mind.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

David J. Cooper said:


> How about a bandana around your neck?
> 
> Not a huge commitment and it is easy to remove if you change your mind.


Good idea. And a horse accompanying you also. Though that's a bigger commitment.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

This:
https://www.sheplers.com/Brighton-O...ntCategoryId=1&categoryId=21&subCategoryId=64

but maybe not this:
https://www.sheplers.com/Nocona-Tex...CategoryId=1&categoryId=21&subCategoryId=2253


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I really like the Nocona Texas buckle.

May a non-Texan buy and wear one of those...or are they like a Regimental striped tie, meant only to be worn by members of the regiment? If such be so, I wonder if the years the USAF stationed me in Texas would qualify me as an honorary Texan, qualified to wear the buckle? LOL.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think if someone makes derogatory remarks about you wearing that buckle, a simple, "Smile when you say that, partner." should put a stop to it.:cofee:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Clintotron said:


> I feel it may be too "cowboy"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which reminds me how much I miss 'Deadwood' - without doubt my favourite amongst those visual media originally programmed for television.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Shaver said:


> Which reminds me how much I miss 'Deadwood' - without doubt my favourite amongst those visual media originally programmed for television.


I may have to check this Deadwood out. My beard's short life may have to come to an end in the next week or so. I'm sure that will reflect a more Trad visage, by nature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about wearing a gun holster?


----------



## 89826 (Jun 22, 2016)

Rockmount clothing.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

David J. Cooper said:


> How about a bandana around your neck?
> 
> Not a huge commitment and it is easy to remove if you change your mind.


Having worn a bandana daily for the last 11+ years I know what kind of attention it draws. Maybe a little too much for what I'm going for, however, I do wear bandanae for pocket squares most times I wear a sport coat. The suits get traditional silk/cotton/poly squares when worn. I think I'll just make bolder color contrasting choices when it comes to wearing my bandana squares and my hawk feather square may help. I may, as I may have said earlier, resort to some more cowboy fit jeans/boots. I currently only wear denim pants for work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Clintotron said:


> I feel it may be too "cowboy"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A further comment- it is rare to witness a man more credibly wearing his hat than this. Admirable work. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Shaver said:


> A further comment- it is rare to witness a man more credibly wearing his hat than this. Admirable work. :thumbs-up:


Possibly one of the nicest compliments I've ever received. Thank you. But next week I'll look 10 years younger with a pound or so less hair on my face. Ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> Possibly one of the nicest compliments I've ever received. Thank you. But next week I'll look 10 years younger with a pound or so less hair on my face. Ha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So you're gonna shave it all off?


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> So you're gonna shave it all off?


Every last follicle. Not by choice. I was hoping to hit the one year mark at the end of next month. Money talks, masculinity walks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> Every last follicle. Not by choice. I was hoping to hit the one year mark at the end of next month. Money talks, masculinity walks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How about just keeping the sideburns?


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

I may keep the mustache. The sideburns can't go below the ear lobe, if I recall correctly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Clintotron said:


> I may keep the mustache. The sideburns can't go below the ear lobe, if I recall correctly.


You've just reminded me of my freshman year at college in the early 1970s, when my roommate got a job at Disneyland. One day he had long hair, long sideburns, and a bushy mustache. The next day: short hair, short sideburns, and no mustache. The change in his appearance was dramatic, but the Disneyland employee handbook was very specific about the look of the "cast members' " hair.

Complying with the exacting grooming code at Disneyland was a huge adjustment for guys in those days, when long hair was otherwise very much in style.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Charles Dana said:


> You've just reminded me of my freshman year at college in the early 1970s, when my roommate got a job at Disneyland. One day he had long hair, long sideburns, and a bushy mustache. The next day: short hair, short sideburns, and no mustache. The change in his appearance was dramatic, but the Disneyland employee handbook was very specific about the look of the "cast members' " hair.
> 
> Complying with the exacting grooming code at Disneyland was a huge adjustment for guys in those days, when long hair was otherwise very much in style.


Fortunately, this is not for aesthetic purposes. I'd likely have turned the job down. For safety reasons, I'll have to be clean shaven for the next 6-8 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You're joining a police force?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Since you do wear hats, how about a Stetson "Open Road"? Definitely "western", but quieter about it.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

phyrpowr said:


> Since you do wear hats, how about a Stetson "Open Road"? Definitely "western", but quieter about it.


And it's presidential! Harry Truman and Lyndon Johnson both favored the Open Road.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^While admittedly "in no way presidential,"
for these parts I think I will stick with my woven sea grass western design chapeau! Airflow is paramont. LOL.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> You're joining a police force?


I've actually been considering joining our city marshal's reserves (security details, decent pay, *free access to events* lol), but I'm going back into the refineries for a couple of months. Have to be clean shaven for the escape apparatus to fit (seal) properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> I may keep the mustache. The sideburns can't go below the ear lobe, if I recall correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


keeping the moustache is good


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I've not read this entire thread, so forgive me if this has been covered. I would think that Filson may have a trad styled coat with the flair you are looking for, though it's probably not be something you'd want to wear when the weather is warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^While admittedly "in no way presidential,"
> for these parts I think I will stick with my woven sea grass western design chapeau! Airflow is paramont. LOL.


eagle, I'm seeing a lot of negative references to the Florida climate out of you recently. Instead of dreading the heat and humidity to come, why not enjoy and celebrate the incredible weather we're having right now! I spent yesterday afternoon on the golf course, and the weather was absolutely glorious!! Not much different today.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Flairball said:


> I've not read this entire thread, so forgive me if this has been covered. I would think that Filson may have a trad styled coat with the flair you are looking for, though it's probably not be something you'd want to wear when the weather is warm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The warning about current Filson products in my post 39, above, is sincere and based on direct experience. I am really sorry (for myself and others who want quality, Alaska-proof garments) that Filson is no longer what it was.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FLMike said:


> eagle, I'm seeing a lot of negative references to the Florida climate out of you recently. Instead of dreading the heat and humidity to come, why not enjoy and celebrate the incredible weather we're having right now! I spent yesterday afternoon on the golf course, and the weather was absolutely glorious!! Not much different today.


Please don't misunderstand me. Florida has much to offer it's residents and visitors this time of year. The wife and I are out almost every day enjoying the incredible weather this time of year. In the interest of curbing my over active inclination to curse, we have not yet taken up golf and in all probability will not be doing so. However, as the dogs of summer approach, I suspect we will be cranking up the a/c and enjoying the amenities the interior of our house has to offer. In the post of mine you quoted, I was reaching (perhaps too far) for some chuckles/laughs. Thanks for your suggestion(s). 

PS: To further clear up any misunderstandings, the community we are blessed to live in is a wonderful place...in effect a nature preserve, wrapped around a golf course, with private lakes, swimming pools, five (count them, five) nature trails, two (and eventually three) clubhouses for the residents...and the list goes on! However the one reality that does continue to haunt me is the climate. Personally, I enjoy a local climate offering four distinct seasons and the opportunity to actually enjoy wearing the wardrobes, consistent with each of those seasons. Alas, I suppose I still have some adjustments to make! LOL.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Flairball said:


> I've not read this entire thread, so forgive me if this has been covered. I would think that Filson may have a trad styled coat with the flair you are looking for, though it's probably not be something you'd want to wear when the weather is warm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps a Filson coat of no particular vintage may add flair and character...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> keeping the moustache is good


Well, if it looks like that, it will be. My philtrum is short and doesn't accommodate a Seleck-esque mustache. I've tried it before from a fresh start and it was awful. Maybe now that it's full grown it'll look ok with the beard removed. I guess time will tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

The mustache was a definite NO. I haven't nearly enough chin. So it's nada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> The mustache was a definite NO. I haven't nearly enough chin. So it's nada.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You can try for a clean shaven look.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> You can try for a clean shaven look.


That's where we are now. Haha! I haven't seen or touched my skin in well over a year. It's strange, now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

What about a hair-on cowhide pocket square?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Such things exist? Amazing . . .


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> Such things exist? Amazing . . .


Not that I've seen, but I'm an imaginative DIYer. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh. Well then, carry on. And post photos. I've got a suede coat coming this week. A hair-on PS might be just the ticket.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A bandana as a pocket square!

And a revolver would not leave a bunch of casings at the scene with fingerprints, right?


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Andy said:


> A bandana as a pocket square!
> 
> And a revolver would not leave a bunch of casings at the scene with fingerprints, right?


I already employ bandanas for the PS. I think I need to cut them down as they're probably about 18" square. It's just too much material and looks quite bulky. 
You're right about the revolver. I have an 8-shot 22 that I keep tucked between my seat and console. It's not much, but it has an intimidation factor.
I've come to acquire a few waistcoats as of late and I think this will help steer me into the direction I'm wanting. Still gotta get some ropers, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

More people have been killed with a .22 rimfire than any other pistol caliber.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> More people have been killed with a .22 rimfire than any other pistol caliber.


I realize how deadly a lower-powered tumbler can be, I just didn't wanna hear any crap from the uninformed. Glad to know there are knowledgeable folk on this board.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You can learn a lot in twenty-nine years in uniform, laddie.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Clintotron said:


> What about a hair-on cowhide pocket square?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Oldsarge said:


> Oh. Well then, carry on. And post photos. I've got a suede coat coming this week. A hair-on PS might be just the ticket.


At the risk of being seen as just a tad silly, I am quoting that iconic animated character Gumby, "On no Mr Bill, not that! There are times when we can profit from listening to even children's cartoon characters like Gumby. LOL.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

^ The hair-on PS is an incredibly better idea than wearing a hairless one.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

tda003 said:


> ^ The hair-on PS is an incredibly better idea than wearing a hairless one.


Hahahaha!! Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

"Subtle"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

tda003 said:


> but maybe not this:
> https://www.sheplers.com/Nocona-Tex...CategoryId=1&categoryId=21&subCategoryId=2253





eagle2250 said:


> ^^I really like the Nocona Texas buckle.
> 
> May a non-Texan buy and wear one of those...or are they like a Regimental striped tie, meant only to be worn by members of the regiment? If such be so, I wonder if the years the USAF stationed me in Texas would qualify me as an honorary Texan, qualified to wear the buckle? LOL.


As a native, Lord-knows-how-many-generations Texan- nope to that buckle lol.

honestly, the least costume-y way to add a "western flair" would be boots. I wear boots occasionally, but down here, everyone wears boots with everything from jeans to suits. I have a pair of Ariat cowboy boots that are strictly for jeans, but I'm going to be picking up some dressier boots in the next couple months. Boots, chinos, tattersall shirt, fleece vest (in cooler weather)= not a costume.

Edit- also, mustaches are awesome:


----------



## CaptThumpy (Apr 19, 2017)

As there's been mention of carrying a firearm concealed, and this is directly in my wheelhouse, I'll recommend a belt:

https://www.rednicholsholsters.com/product-page/m1950-sidewinder-contour-gunbelt

This is hands down the best "dressy" belt I've ever used that supports a full size duty pistol, spare magazine, radio, badge, and handcuffs without looking out of place on a suit. I do not care for the bulky "ranger belt" although it is more "Western" in appearance.

As for the actual gun, the .22 may be lethal but it's a slow stopper. It's also not particularly lethal, despite the often quoted but never cited "more people have been killed by..." comments. For defense against your fellow man, barring arthritis or some other consideration, do not dip below the .38 Special in revolvers and the 9mm in self loaders. For 2" and under barrels, a good wadcutter works very well in revolvers, as few hollow points will both penetrate and expand. 3" and up, a quality bonded hollow point, like Gold Dot or HST. For self loaders, quality bonded hollow point.

I've worked over 600 shootings as lead detective and been assisting on countless others. We have at least five homicide detectives in my office who are members of the "Century Club", over 100 murders investigated. In short, I've seen lots of bullets in lots of people, dead and alive. The .22 and .25 are horrendously ineffective in ending the fight NOW even if they eventually prove fatal.


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

C'mon, for a western flair, the gun needs to be a single-action Colt...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vonSuess said:


> C'mon, for a western flair, the gun needs to be a single-action Colt...


and always wear the holster in the front the way the westerners used to wear back in the days.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Graham Parsons

I say abandon subtlety and go all in with a Nudie Suit.

Kidding aside, the best I can offer is that in the South I have often seen khaki pants and oxford cloth shirts mated with Red Wings pull-on boots such as this style.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Clintotron:

I don't think you get more subtle than that. It fits in perfectly in NYC. They'd merely think they were in a "McCloud" filming.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Found my flair, I suppose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> Found my flair, I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


looking good Clint.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

This is a picture I posted here several years ago. I always felt I was by far the most country person ever to post on this forum.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ What a charming doggo.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

He has been one hell of a dog. Just turned 11 years old. His face is a lot whiter now but he is still full of piss.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Clintotron said:


> Found my flair, I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I do believe you have.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Clintotron said:


> Found my flair, I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


While I've never been a fan of mirrored shooting glasses, the western fedora and the flannel shirt get my vote. Enjoy your flair, my friend.

PS: I do hope that is the cab of an F-150 you are sitting in!


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Mr. Eagle, it’s not an F-150. It is, however, a Toyota Tundra—made in San Antonio, TX. It’s quite interesting to know it’s the most American truck today, with its manufacture and parts all sourced in the US of A.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Funny this thread should be resurrected -- this was my outfit a few days ago, but I didn't think it would be considered trad enough to post in the Trad WAYWT thread, considering the reaction of some folks the last couple times I tried to post cowboy boot-related outfits:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










J. Crew v-neck
Brooks Brothers OCBD
Bills Khakis
Lucchese boots (Dan Post Cowboy Certified socks underneath)

Plus, here's a photo of my belt (not visible in above photo) -- an Orvis bison leather shotshell belt:










And finally, my outerwear for that day . . . granted, it probably looks more Top Gun or Indiana Jones than western or trad, but I make no apologies for liking brown leather flight jackets (and they go great with cowboy boots too) . . . anyway, the brand is Cockpit, and it's made in the USA:










By the way, pardon the wrinkles -- I took the photos at the end of the day. In addition, if you notice a difference in my appearance between these photos and previous photos, it's most likely because I've lost 25 lbs. and counting (still got anywhere from 15-25 more to go).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I dropped 35 lbs some years ago, have kept them off and dropped my A1C so far that the doctor took me off Metformin. Good going, that man!


----------

